# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Cải tạo phần điện máy chấn cnc AAA

## haianhelectric

Mở bát cái nào, hiện em mới mua được máy chấn cnc APL 8020 của AAA với lực chấn 80 tấn, chiều dài chấn 2mm, cữ dùng ac servo yaskawa 400W.
Do nó là đời 1991, chắc để lâu quá pin cho bộ nhớ hết nên chương trình mất rồi, cách tốt nhất là cải tạo lên đời cho em nó vậy, hình ảnh về em nó đây:



Và đây là driver yaskawa 400W, nhưng nó tèo rồi, em quyết định thay bằng Mitsubishi AC MR-j2-40A hàng có sẵn.

Và cái mạch chủ này dùng toàn công nghệ IC số trông hoa cả mắt, biết nó đẹp lắm mà đành vứt đi, không đủ khả năng để dò mạch.

Cái cuối cùng mà em tìm không ra thông số để  có sơ đồ chân và dạng sóng của nó là 2 bộ *Linear Encoders* được kẹp hai bên xilanh, *AE nào có cho xin nhé*


Tạm thời giới thiệu qua về em nó tí thế thôi, hệ thông thủy lực cực mới, đã chạy được bằng tay.

----------

imechavn, romvang

----------


## imechavn

Ông này nghiên cứu ghê quá, bác chụp ảnh cái đầu dây của con cảm biến xem như thế nào, có mấy đầu dây vào ra vậy bác?

----------

haianhelectric

----------


## haianhelectric

Hiện đã có sơ đồ điện nguên bản của em nó.

Và sơ đồ hệ thống thủy lực, các van điều khiển.

+ Trước tiên em cần tìm một em HMI cỡ mà hình cỡ trên 10" cho nó dễ nhìn, tốt nhất là dòng Proface , vì em quen với em nó hơn, hàng cũ AE nhé cho nó ít xèng.
+ Một em PLC loại 24VDC với inputs tối thiểu 20 cổng  digital và cổng vào xung  ( chưa rõ vì chưa biết Linear Encoders ), chắc thêm 2 công analog , Outputs  ra tối thiểu 10 ngõ ra relay, 3 công analog điện áp 0-5VDC, 1 công phát xung cho servo Mitsubishi 400W.Tất cả hàng đã qua sử dụng nhé. AE nao bán thì cho em giá luôn. Cảm ơn.

----------


## haianhelectric

> Ông này nghiên cứu ghê quá, bác chụp ảnh cái đầu dây của con cảm biến xem như thế nào, có mấy đầu dây vào ra vậy bác?


Cái này mai em chụp cho Bác nhé.

----------


## duonghoang

Bác không kiếm được datasheet của nó thì bác gắn lại mạch bật nguồn lên rồi đo dây tín hiệu của thước để tìm dây nguồn trước đã, sau đó những dây còn lại sẽ là dây tín hiệu, rồi lấy osciloscope đo tín hiệu ra thôi bác, em hay dùng cách này, thông thường thiết bị công nghiệp dây nguồn nó sẽ có màu riêng biệt, +(đỏ, nâu), -(đen, xanh dương)

----------

haianhelectric

----------


## haianhelectric

> Bác không kiếm được datasheet của nó thì bác gắn lại mạch bật nguồn lên rồi đo dây tín hiệu của thước để tìm dây nguồn trước đã, sau đó những dây còn lại sẽ là dây tín hiệu, rồi lấy osciloscope đo tín hiệu ra thôi bác, em hay dùng cách này, thông thường thiết bị công nghiệp dây nguồn nó sẽ có màu riêng biệt, +(đỏ, nâu), -(đen, xanh dương)


Vấn đề là mình không có osciloscope, mà thấy nó ra cơ 20 cái đầu dây thì biết đường nào mà mò, Cảm ơn bạn nếu bạn kiếm được datasheet thì tốt.

----------


## imechavn

Nhiều đầu dây vậy mà không có datasheet thì căng rồi, hay bác chế lấy 2 em đó đi, làm 2 em encoder:

đặt ở vị trí hợp lý sẽ trả về giá trị di chuyển!

----------


## hadenki

Mình hay chế máy công nghiệp nên chắc có đủ thiết bị để phục hồi nhân phẩm em này
Nhắn địa chỉ mail hay số điện thoại mình liên lạc

----------


## Tuấn

> Nhiều đầu dây vậy mà không có datasheet thì căng rồi, hay bác chế lấy 2 em đó đi, làm 2 em encoder:
> 
> đặt ở vị trí hợp lý sẽ trả về giá trị di chuyển!


Cả nhà cho em hỏi con này có thể dùng vào máy cắt tôn được không ạ ? Dã tâm của em là cho cái bánh xe nó tì lên mặt tôn, tôn chạy thì bánh xe nó lăn và... đếm, tôn chạy ra đến đoạn cần cắt thì nó dừng. Vấn đề em thắc mắc là liệu có thể điều khiển cho nó chạy gần đến điểm cần cắt thì tốc độ nó giảm dần rồi dừng hẳn ở vị trí cần cắt hay không ạ ? Cuộn tôn thường khá nặng ( 5 -10t) khi quay quán tính rất lớn nên dừng đúng chỗ khá là mệt.

Thanks cả nhà  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cả nhà cho em hỏi con này có thể dùng vào máy cắt tôn được không ạ ? Dã tâm của em là cho cái bánh xe nó tì lên mặt tôn, tôn chạy thì bánh xe nó lăn và... đếm, tôn chạy ra đến đoạn cần cắt thì nó dừng. Vấn đề em thắc mắc là liệu có thể điều khiển cho nó chạy gần đến điểm cần cắt thì tốc độ nó giảm dần rồi dừng hẳn ở vị trí cần cắt hay không ạ ? Cuộn tôn thường khá nặng ( 5 -10t) khi quay quán tính rất lớn nên dừng đúng chỗ khá là mệt.
> 
> Thanks cả nhà


Hoàn toàn được, còn cái này chỉ là đo đếm. Phải can thiệp vào điều khiển thôi

----------

Tuấn

----------


## imechavn

> + Trước tiên em cần tìm một em HMI cỡ mà hình cỡ trên 10" cho nó dễ nhìn, tốt nhất là dòng Proface , vì em quen với em nó hơn, hàng cũ AE nhé cho nó ít xèng.
> + Một em PLC loại 24VDC với inputs tối thiểu 20 cổng  digital và cổng vào xung  ( chưa rõ vì chưa biết Linear Encoders ), chắc thêm 2 công analog , Outputs  ra tối thiểu 10 ngõ ra relay, 3 công analog điện áp 0-5VDC, 1 công phát xung cho servo Mitsubishi 400W.Tất cả hàng đã qua sử dụng nhé. AE nao bán thì cho em giá luôn. Cảm ơn.


Bác cần làm chức năng gì của em máy mà cần phải dùng đến em HMI 10" vậy? Em đang có mối 2 em 10", một loại của mitsu, một loại của proface đây!

----------


## marl

Cái này gọi là cải lùi chứ cải tạo hay cải tiến gì.

----------


## solero

> Cả nhà cho em hỏi con này có thể dùng vào máy cắt tôn được không ạ ? Dã tâm của em là cho cái bánh xe nó tì lên mặt tôn, tôn chạy thì bánh xe nó lăn và... đếm, tôn chạy ra đến đoạn cần cắt thì nó dừng. Vấn đề em thắc mắc là liệu có thể điều khiển cho nó chạy gần đến điểm cần cắt thì tốc độ nó giảm dần rồi dừng hẳn ở vị trí cần cắt hay không ạ ? Cuộn tôn thường khá nặng ( 5 -10t) khi quay quán tính rất lớn nên dừng đúng chỗ khá là mệt.
> 
> Thanks cả nhà


Bác dùng PLC nhận encoder và điều khiển biến tần (hoặc servo) theo dải tốc độ là được. Thang máy họ hay dùng dải tốc độ cố định cho mỗi giá trị (biến tần thường có 7 mức độ fix theo tần số).

Nếu bác muốn linear thì lại phải chơi F2V converter (giống điều khiển spindle trong card mach3)

----------


## imechavn

> Cái này gọi là cải lùi chứ cải tạo hay cải tiến gì.


Sao bác lại bảo vậy? máy đang chết mà phục hồi lại được, các phần điện cũ từ thời 19xx giờ không kiếm được, thay bằng đồ điện thông dụng hiện nay, viết phần mềm cho máy đạt được các tính năng như máy hiện đại, như vậy không là cải tiến thì là gì.

----------


## marl

Đây là cải tiến hay là cải lùi. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWSd-kW1zhs

----------


## cuongmay

người ta bảo là cải tạo chứ ai dám bảo là cải tiến đâu mà bác phải chê là cải lùi .

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác dùng PLC nhận encoder và điều khiển biến tần (hoặc servo) theo dải tốc độ là được. Thang máy họ hay dùng dải tốc độ cố định cho mỗi giá trị (biến tần thường có 7 mức độ fix theo tần số).
> 
> Nếu bác muốn linear thì lại phải chơi F2V converter (giống điều khiển spindle trong card mach3)


Em cám ơn các bác, cái này em hỏi để xác định phần điện khả thi roài thì em dóng cái phần cơ bác ạ. Còn điện thì em phải nhờ ai đấy làm thui, trình về điện em mù tịt lắm  :Smile:

----------


## marl

> người ta bảo là cải tạo chứ ai dám bảo là cải tiến đâu mà bác phải chê là cải lùi .


Tra từ điển tiếng việt, cải tạo là gì đi bác.

----------


## newbieCNC

Theo ngu ý của em thì chủ thớt từ phần điện bị hỏng --> cải nó thành không bị hỏng là cải tạo rồi. Bác Marl chắc phải "Trên thông thiên văn, dưới tường địa lí", từ máy móc đến tiếng việt cái gì bác cũng cao thủ

----------


## marl

> Theo ngu ý của em thì chủ thớt từ phần điện bị hỏng --> cải nó thành không bị hỏng là cải tạo rồi. Bác Marl chắc phải "Trên thông thiên văn, dưới tường địa lí", từ máy móc đến tiếng việt cái gì bác cũng cao thủ


Hỏng thành ko hỏng gọi là sửa chữa.

Cái video clip trên gọi là cải gì.

----------

haianhelectric

----------


## duonghoang

> Cái này gọi là cải lùi chứ cải tạo hay cải tiến gì.


Vậy theo cao kiến của bác cải tạo thì như thế nào và cải tiến thì sẽ như thế nào? Theo em một cục sắt như vậy làm nó chạy được là tốt rồi, vậy với khả năng của bác thì bác sẽ làm thế nào, bác chỉ giúp cho anh em học hỏi với bác Marl?.

----------

haianhelectric

----------


## lekimhung

*"Cải lộn phần điện máy chấn cnc AAA"*

Spam tí, mới mấy cha cải tiếp.

----------


## haianhelectric

> Cái này gọi là cải lùi chứ cải tạo hay cải tiến gì.


Ha ha, bạn biết mình cải lùi à, mình viết rõ là "cải tạo ,lên đời" cho em nó mà. Máy này sản xuất 1991 thời em học máy tính hệ điều hành còn chạy trên DOS, bo mạch dùng toàn IC số, mạch rời rạc, nay bỏ đi thay bằng PLC và HMI, rồi servo analog thay bằng digital thì là thụt lùi à. Bạn có sản phẩm nào "cải tiến" cho anh em chiêm ngưỡng cái.

----------


## haianhelectric

> Nhiều đầu dây vậy mà không có datasheet thì căng rồi, hay bác chế lấy 2 em đó đi, làm 2 em encoder:
> 
> đặt ở vị trí hợp lý sẽ trả về giá trị di chuyển!


Cái này chắc dùng không ổn, khi sấn đặt góc 90 deg chưa chắc đã chuẩn vì độ chính xác của nó rất cao, khả năng phải dùng thước quang thôi.

----------

imechavn

----------


## haianhelectric

[QUOTE=marl;21968]Hỏng thành ko hỏng gọi là sửa chữa.

Cái này em thay mới nha, hoạt động theo " kiểu " khác, việc này không phải sửa chữa mà là cải tạo.

----------


## marl

[QUOTE=haianhelectric;21980]


> Hỏng thành ko hỏng gọi là sửa chữa.
> 
> Cái này em thay mới nha, hoạt động theo " kiểu " khác, việc này không phải sửa chữa mà là cải tạo.


Có nghĩa là thay đổi hoàn toàn phần điện tốt hơn cái cũ, hay ít nhất cũng bằng cái cũ??

----------

haianhelectric

----------


## duonghoang

[QUOTE=marl;21984]


> Có nghĩa là thay đổi hoàn toàn phần điện tốt hơn cái cũ, hay ít nhất cũng bằng cái cũ??


Quan niệm làm máy của em là làm sao máy hoạt động đáp ứng được nhu cầu sử dụng, bằng hay ko bằng thì không quan trọng, quan trọng là năng suất và hiệu quả.

----------

haianhelectric

----------


## ga_cnc

mệt bác Marl này thật, người ta đang góp ý để cho chủ thớt cứu con máy, không giúp gì được thì thôi câm mõm lại giống như em nè, gây gió bão với câu mâu từng từ từng ngữ làm gì, hồi đó giờ không biết có sờ được cái máy công nghiệp nào ra hồn không mà bày đặt chê  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

haianhelectric, Khoa C3

----------


## marl

> mệt bác Marl này thật, người ta đang góp ý để cho chủ thớt cứu con máy, không giúp gì được thì thôi câm mõm lại giống như em nè, gây gió bão với câu mâu từng từ từng ngữ làm gì, hồi đó giờ không biết có sờ được cái máy công nghiệp nào ra hồn không mà bày đặt chê


Không biết thì câm mồm là đúng rồi.

----------


## marl

[QUOTE=duonghoang;21986]


> Quan niệm làm máy của em là làm sao máy hoạt động đáp ứng được nhu cầu sử dụng, bằng hay ko bằng thì không quan trọng, quan trọng là năng suất và hiệu quả.


Thế thì nói là cải lùi đi để người khác không hiêu lầm.

----------


## Nam CNC

Xin lỗi anh em, công nhận cha Marl này khùng thật , xin bác Ếch đưa cha này ra công đường cho anh em biểu quyết sống hay chết đi , cho anh em đấu tố cha ấy cho vui , nói thiệt chưa thấy cha này cống hiến cái gì chỉ toàn "chống" với "thiến" thôi , thôi thì cho em nó vào lãnh cung với thái giám vậy ... ( bác Ếch đọc xong thấy có lí cho 1 cái topic làm công đường luôn đi , em hết kiên nhẫn rồi ) , xem xong xoá giúp em , xin lỗi bác Hải Anh.

----------


## haianhelectric

[QUOTE=marl;21984]


> Có nghĩa là thay đổi hoàn toàn phần điện tốt hơn cái cũ, hay ít nhất cũng bằng cái cũ??


Cảm ơn bạn, đương nhiên là tốt hơn rồi, bạn chờ xem rồi sẽ rõ, tất cả từ khi máy hỏng cho đến khi hoạt động tôi đều viết hết lên đây, mọi người đều được học hỏi và chia sẻ, gíup đỡ ... Bạn thấy cái máy plasma CNC của tôi làm thì biết khả năng cải tiến hay cả lùi nhé.

----------


## marl

> Xin lỗi anh em, công nhận cha Marl này khùng thật , xin bác Ếch đưa cha này ra công đường cho anh em biểu quyết sống hay chết đi , cho anh em đấu tố cha ấy cho vui , nói thiệt chưa thấy cha này cống hiến cái gì chỉ toàn "chống" với "thiến" thôi , thôi thì cho em nó vào lãnh cung với thái giám vậy ... ( bác Ếch đọc xong thấy có lí cho 1 cái topic làm công đường luôn đi , em hết kiên nhẫn rồi ) , xem xong xoá giúp em , xin lỗi bác Hải Anh.


Có cái thước điện tử mà còn chưa biết là gì. cứ bày đặt cải tiến với cải tạo. Thực tế tí đi.

----------


## ga_cnc

> Cái này gọi là cải lùi chứ cải tạo hay cải tiến gì.





> Đây là cải tiến hay là cải lùi. 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWSd-kW1zhs





> Hỏng thành ko hỏng gọi là sửa chữa.
> 
> Cái video clip trên gọi là cải gì.





> Tra từ điển tiếng việt, cải tạo là gì đi bác.





> Có nghĩa là thay đổi hoàn toàn phần điện tốt hơn cái cũ, hay ít nhất cũng bằng cái cũ??





> Không biết thì câm mồm là đúng rồi.





> Thế thì nói là cải lùi đi để người khác không hiêu lầm.


bác xem, bác nói nhiều thế mà có câu nào góp ý nó ra hồn không, làm loãng cả chủ đề của bác chủ thớt, lớn rồi, còn nhỏ nhắn gì đâu mà thiếu tự trọng thế  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## haianhelectric

> Có cái thước điện tử mà còn chưa biết là gì. cứ bày đặt cải tiến với cải tạo. Thực tế tí đi.


Xin lỗi bạn, cái này là tôi muốn tận dụng, chứ encoder thì đầy ra, thiếu gì loại, mua mới thì nói làm gì? Bạn giỏ quá nhỉ, cái gì cũng biết, thế thì cho tôi xin cái sơ đồ nhé.

----------


## newbieCNC

> Có cái thước điện tử mà còn chưa biết là gì. cứ bày đặt cải tiến với cải tạo. Thực tế tí đi.


Thời gian sẽ trả lời tất cả. Chắc bác marl là thiên tài kiểu anh Kim Ủn. 



> Đại tướng Kim Jong Un được biết đến như một người trẻ tuổi tài cao: mới ba tuổi đã biết bắn súng, tám tuổi đã điều khiển xe tải chở hàng cỡ lớn.

----------


## duonghoang

Ôi cái "định mệnh", toàn anh hùng bàn phím.

----------


## Khoa C3

Hôm trước em đã nói rồi, tiếp mấy tay bại não nhọc lắm các bác ợ. Thay vì viết đối nhời các bác bấm vào nút báo cáo bài viết vi phạm, bác ếch min thấy có nhều báo cáo là xóa đi thôi.

----------


## Tuanlm

Nhờ các bác bỏ ngoài tai mấy lời ong tiếng ve.

----------


## solero

Máy bác chủ có vấn đề gì hả các bác? Sao lại tập trung đông vậy? 

Vụ encoder xử sao rồi bác? Bác sẽ điều khiển 2 van thủy lực riêng biệt thông qua PLC và encoder chứ? Em thấy có ông bạn dùng chung 1 van khi chạy 2 lên nó lệch tè le ra.

----------


## nhatson

cái này ko bít cần tới servo thuỷ lực ko nhẩy?

http://www.ti.com/lit/an/spraa76/spraa76.pdf
http://insidepenton.com/machinedesig...ohydraulic.pdf
http://www.iei.liu.se/flumes/tmhp51/...tems_part1.pdf

----------

haianhelectric, imechavn

----------


## imechavn

Máy kích thước nhỏ thì không sao, kích thước lớn mà không kiểm soát được vấn đề này thì rất khó làm, hỏng sản phẩm và hỏng máy.

----------


## duonghoang

> Cái này chắc dùng không ổn, khi sấn đặt góc 90 deg chưa chắc đã chuẩn vì độ chính xác của nó rất cao, khả năng phải dùng thước quang thôi.


Em nghĩ nếu dùng thước ko được thì bác vẫn có thể dùng encoder mà, để tăng độ phân giải thì bác chọn loại encoder có độ phân giải cao hơn, cái cách này em chỉ lo là mình đo đường kính cái bánh xe để đưa vào chương trình tính ra hành trình thì nó ko được chính xác lắm, chưa kể bị trượt, do vậy làm xong phải calib lại hành trình nữa. Thay vì dùng bánh xe bác chế lại kiểu dây kéo, nhưng phải tìm loại cable kéo tốt, ko bị giãn, em cũng có 1 loại này nó làm bằng dây kim loại nhưng mà rất mềm và chắc chắn.

----------

haianhelectric

----------


## CBNN

> Cả nhà cho em hỏi con này có thể dùng vào máy cắt tôn được không ạ ? Dã tâm của em là cho cái bánh xe nó tì lên mặt tôn, tôn chạy thì bánh xe nó lăn và... đếm, tôn chạy ra đến đoạn cần cắt thì nó dừng. Vấn đề em thắc mắc là liệu có thể điều khiển cho nó chạy gần đến điểm cần cắt thì tốc độ nó giảm dần rồi dừng hẳn ở vị trí cần cắt hay không ạ ? Cuộn tôn thường khá nặng ( 5 -10t) khi quay quán tính rất lớn nên dừng đúng chỗ khá là mệt.
> 
> Thanks cả nhà


Được đó bác ah . Dùng một bộ điều khiển PID kết hợp vào .

----------

lkcnc, Tuấn

----------


## duonghoang

> cái này ko bít cần tới servo thuỷ lực ko nhẩy?
> 
> http://www.ti.com/lit/an/spraa76/spraa76.pdf
> http://insidepenton.com/machinedesig...ohydraulic.pdf
> http://www.iei.liu.se/flumes/tmhp51/...tems_part1.pdf


Em nghĩ máy này điều chỉnh bằng cữ rồi nện xy lanh thuỷ lực xuống thôi, em có làm đk thuỷ lực bằng mấy proportional valve để điều khiển vận tốc xy lanh thôi mà cũng thấy chua quá.

----------


## nhatson

hehe, em đang thắc mắc là máy nguyên thuỷ nó chạy thế nào mờ  :Smile:

----------


## Takami Kudo

> Em nghĩ máy này điều chỉnh bằng cữ rồi nện xy lanh thuỷ lực xuống thôi, em có làm đk thuỷ lực bằng mấy proportional valve để điều khiển vận tốc xy lanh thôi mà cũng thấy chua quá.


Mới điều khiển vận tốc thôi mà bác thấy chua rồi ah?
Hai xi lanh đi xuống cần cả vận tốc và vị trí!

----------


## duonghoang

Dạ vâng! Chua nhưng em cũng cố nuốt rồi ạ, mặc dù tốc độ đáp ứng chưa nhanh mà thôi. 
Em xài valve này.



Tiện đây các bác cho em hỏi cái Valve servo này hoạt động như thế nào, nó khác Valve tỉ lệ ra sao, em dùng loại này nó cũng thuộc dạng Current control nhưng khi em cấp tín hiệu thì đầu ra ko thay đổi, em có hỏi thì người ta có phải phải dùng bình tích áp nữa, mà vấn đề bên này thì em chưa rõ, và cũng chưa có thời gian thử nghiệm.
Valve em sử dụng là của MOOG

----------


## Takami Kudo

> Dạ vâng! Chua nhưng em cũng cố nuốt rồi ạ, mặc dù tốc độ đáp ứng chưa nhanh mà thôi. 
> Em xài valve này.
> 
> 
> 
> Tiện đây các bác cho em hỏi cái Valve servo này hoạt động như thế nào, nó khác Valve tỉ lệ ra sao, em dùng loại này nó cũng thuộc dạng Current control nhưng khi em cấp tín hiệu thì đầu ra ko thay đổi, em có hỏi thì người ta có phải phải dùng bình tích áp nữa, mà vấn đề bên này thì em chưa rõ, và cũng chưa có thời gian thử nghiệm.
> Valve em sử dụng là của MOOG


Anh cấp tín hiệu điều khiển cho nó ở trạng thái có nguồn dầu hay k có?

Mình làm ĐKTĐ thôi còn vần thủy lực không rành lắm nhưng về tên của van thì mình nghĩ van tuyến tính thì nó chạy theo một lưu lượng nhất định với tín hiệu cấp vào. Con Servo van thì nó có hồi tiếp về áp suất hay lưu lượng thôi.
Theo mỗi van nó có sẽ có 1 giảng đồ.
Vài ý kiến, AE góp ý!

----------


## Tuấn

> Dạ vâng! Chua nhưng em cũng cố nuốt rồi ạ, mặc dù tốc độ đáp ứng chưa nhanh mà thôi. 
> Em xài valve này.
> 
> 
> 
> Tiện đây các bác cho em hỏi cái Valve servo này hoạt động như thế nào, nó khác Valve tỉ lệ ra sao, em dùng loại này nó cũng thuộc dạng Current control nhưng khi em cấp tín hiệu thì đầu ra ko thay đổi, em có hỏi thì người ta có phải phải dùng bình tích áp nữa, mà vấn đề bên này thì em chưa rõ, và cũng chưa có thời gian thử nghiệm.
> Valve em sử dụng là của MOOG


Bình tích áp theo em hiểu chỉ là một bình chứa ngay trước van để khi bác mở van thì dầu nó bơm vào luôn và ngay thôi ạ. Dùng bất cứ cái gì có thể chứa kha khá dầu và chịu áp được là okie  :Smile:

----------


## haianhelectric

> Máy bác chủ có vấn đề gì hả các bác? Sao lại tập trung đông vậy? 
> 
> Vụ encoder xử sao rồi bác? Bác sẽ điều khiển 2 van thủy lực riêng biệt thông qua PLC và encoder chứ? Em thấy có ông bạn dùng chung 1 van khi chạy 2 lên nó lệch tè le ra.


Do là máy điều khiển bằng điện nên 2 van riêng biệt, bắt buộc phải có encoder, còn máy cơ thì giữa 2 xi lanh nó liên động cơ khí nên luôn xuống đều. Hiện nhiều người chế 1 van chung là sai lần, kiểu gì cũng lệch, muốn không lệch thì phải chấn ở giữa thì nó mới cân bằng. Khi chấn lệch về một bên, để xuống đều thì 2 van chắc chắn phải mở khác nhau, cụ thể chỗ nào chấn gần xi lanh thì lực chấn sẽ ít hơn chỗ xa, vấn đề là ở đó, nên bắt buộc phải có encoder đề biết vị trí chính xác đề điều khiển van.
Hiện em vẫn chấn bình thường bằng cách dùng biến trở để điều chỉnh độ mở của từng van riêng rẽ nhưng khi chấn ở cạnh luôn phải chỉ chiết áp.
Đây là bộ điều khiển cho 2 van xuống:


Còn đây là bộ điều khiển van áp lực:

----------


## imechavn

Con KSP - G02 mã chuẩn là gì vậy anh? Nó trả về bao nhiêu V vậy 5V hay 24V?

----------


## marl

Công việc đã hoàn thành được 70%.

----------

haianhelectric

----------


## duonghoang

> Anh cấp tín hiệu điều khiển cho nó ở trạng thái có nguồn dầu hay k có?
> 
> Mình làm ĐKTĐ thôi còn vần thủy lực không rành lắm nhưng về tên của van thì mình nghĩ van tuyến tính thì nó chạy theo một lưu lượng nhất định với tín hiệu cấp vào. Con Servo van thì nó có hồi tiếp về áp suất hay lưu lượng thôi.
> Theo mỗi van nó có sẽ có 1 giảng đồ.
> Vài ý kiến, AE góp ý!


Em thử thì đều có nguồn hết bác. nhưng lượng dầu ra không tỉ lệ với tín hiệu cấp vào.
Còn đối với valve tỉ lệ loại Vicker này do nó có một cái thước LVDT ngay trên valve để đo độ dịch chuyển của cây ti bên trong valve, nên mình sẽ biết được độ mở của valve là như thế nào. Vì có cái thước này nên em nhận ra độ dịch chuyển của cây ti bên trong nó chỉ tỉ lệ với tín hiệu cấp vào lúc trạng thái ko tải mà thôi, nếu có tải áp tăng lên nó sẽ đẩy cây ti về lại một tí, do vậy lúc đó mình phải tăng tín hiệu cấp vào để duy trì độ mở valve cần thiết. Vì cái này có thêm điều khiển lực và hành trình nên em cũng có kết hợp cả cảm biến áp suất và thước quang.

----------


## duonghoang

> Do là máy điều khiển bằng điện nên 2 van riêng biệt, bắt buộc phải có encoder, còn máy cơ thì giữa 2 xi lanh nó liên động cơ khí nên luôn xuống đều. Hiện nhiều người chế 1 van chung là sai lần, kiểu gì cũng lệch, muốn không lệch thì phải chấn ở giữa thì nó mới cân bằng. Khi chấn lệch về một bên, để xuống đều thì 2 van chắc chắn phải mở khác nhau, cụ thể chỗ nào chấn gần xi lanh thì lực chấn sẽ ít hơn chỗ xa, vấn đề là ở đó, nên bắt buộc phải có encoder đề biết vị trí chính xác đề điều khiển van.
> Hiện em vẫn chấn bình thường bằng cách dùng biến trở để điều chỉnh độ mở của từng van riêng rẽ nhưng khi chấn ở cạnh luôn phải chỉ chiết áp.


Em nghĩ driver step của bác Nhatson độ lại làm driver cho mấy cái valve tỉ lệ cũng được đó bác, nhờ bác Nhatson sửa lại phần mềm lại một tí chắc là được.

----------


## nhatson

trước em có làm cho cái xe nâng, ko feedback>>> phải điều chình ga đề giử tốc độ, chưa có time nghiên cứu trong hệ thống nó feedback kiều nào, cái này dùng toàn analog , chất lượng cũng tàm tạm 
chủ yếu là dùng bộ current control , ko cầu kỳ thì dùng IC uc3842 cũng được mà
b.r

----------

haianhelectric

----------


## haianhelectric

> Công việc đã hoàn thành được 70%.


Mới đấu để dùng tạm thôi bạn, chưa có PLC; HMI.., chưa viết chương trình thì làm gì được % nào đâu.

----------


## newbieCNC

> Mới đấu để dùng tạm thôi bạn, chưa có PLC; HMI.., chưa viết chương trình thì làm gì được % nào đâu.


Chắc cũng được 5%, step by step

----------


## Diyodira

Bác củ ở sg hay hn vậy, thợ sửa hay chủ máy? Mấy loại máy chấn có trục d này hơi khó chút, nếu ở sg thì mình chỉ chỗ làm để còn kiếm xèng nữa chứ hơi đâu mà nghiêng kíu. Còn nếu không cần trục d thì bỏ nó di cho nhẹ đầu.

----------

haianhelectric

----------


## haianhelectric

> Bác củ ở sg hay hn vậy, thợ sửa hay chủ máy? Mấy loại máy chấn có trục d này hơi khó chút, nếu ở sg thì mình chỉ chỗ làm để còn kiếm xèng nữa chứ hơi đâu mà nghiêng kíu. Còn nếu không cần trục d thì bỏ nó di cho nhẹ đầu.


Mình ở Hà nội bạn ơi, máy này của mình mới mua về để làm, giá thì cũng rẻ thôi, ít tiền nên phải bỏ công bỏ sức ra chứ. Biết là nghiên cứu và tự làm thì cũng mất thời gian, nhưng tài chính có hạn, mà làm thì nó mới hay, chứ thuê thì còn nói chuyện gì.

----------


## Takami Kudo

> Bác củ ở sg hay hn vậy, thợ sửa hay chủ máy? Mấy loại máy chấn có trục d này hơi khó chút, nếu ở sg thì mình chỉ chỗ làm để còn kiếm xèng nữa chứ hơi đâu mà nghiêng kíu. Còn nếu không cần trục d thì bỏ nó di cho nhẹ đầu.


Ở SG bác có máy nào mà nhấn ra không đều không (dạng đã qua sửa chữa...), giới thiệu em để nâng cao tay nghề với.
Mới kinh qua máy RT225-5100 (1963) và máy APL-8031 thôi, còn non lắm!

----------


## Diyodira

> Ở SG bác có máy nào mà nhấn ra không đều không (dạng đã qua sửa chữa...), giới thiệu em để nâng cao tay nghề với.
> Mới kinh qua máy RT225-5100 (1963) và máy APL-8031 thôi, còn non lắm!


Khg hiểu ý bạn nói gì?

----------


## Takami Kudo

> Khg hiểu ý bạn nói gì?


Ý là bác có máy nào cần cải tạo lại không, giới thiệu e làm với!  :Wink:

----------


## lephuong

> Hiện đã có sơ đồ điện nguên bản của em nó.
> 
> Và sơ đồ hệ thống thủy lực, các van điều khiển.
> 
> + Trước tiên em cần tìm một em HMI cỡ mà hình cỡ trên 10" cho nó dễ nhìn, tốt nhất là dòng Proface , vì em quen với em nó hơn, hàng cũ AE nhé cho nó ít xèng.
> + Một em PLC loại 24VDC với inputs tối thiểu 20 cổng  digital và cổng vào xung  ( chưa rõ vì chưa biết Linear Encoders ), chắc thêm 2 công analog , Outputs  ra tối thiểu 10 ngõ ra relay, 3 công analog điện áp 0-5VDC, 1 công phát xung cho servo Mitsubishi 400W.Tất cả hàng đã qua sử dụng nhé. AE nao bán thì cho em giá luôn. Cảm ơn.


em có con này hoạt động 10 năm .mới bị đứng máy 1 tuần .ko khởi động được,a nào có nhận sửa ko.lhsdt:0902765543
tphcm q12

----------


## Chu Van Chung

Máy của bác thế nào rồi, chạy ngon chưa.
Hồi đầu năm em cũng thay tủ điện cho 1 con AAA8025, chạy bằng PLC Mitsu + module analog, 2 bên thước quang thì bác chủ máy thay bằng encoder, màn hình cảm ứng 7" weintek. Lâu lâu chưa thấy bác ấy gọi em đến sửa nên chắc máy vẫn đang chạy.

----------


## Thanginox Le

> Mình hay chế máy công nghiệp nên chắc có đủ thiết bị để phục hồi nhân phẩm em này
> Nhắn địa chỉ mail hay số điện thoại mình liên lạc


http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/60...-chan-toyokoki

----------

